# Solved: System booting in Fail-Safe State?



## Agatad (Sep 9, 2005)

Heyas, I recently moved and when I assembled my computer at my new place I got this error message when it booted up..."System is running in Fail-Safe state. Please recheck -BIOS CMOS SETUP."  I reassembled my computer the same way I always have, so to bypass this screen I just press F1 and my computer continues booting. I'm a noob to PCs and I have no idea what this means but, it definitely runs slower while in this mode. Can anyone give me any suggestions as to what might be causing this?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is the fan connected properly and running? It sounds like it might be overheating or something associated with it.

http://forum.abit-usa.com/printthread.php?t=64999


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonder if the motherboard battery has run down? How old is the machine?


----------



## Agatad (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for responding, I've checked that the fan is properly connected and I'm not sure how to go about fixing a battery problem. The computer is only about a year old and the motherboard is a kv8pro. Sorry for the delayed response, I've been without internet for the last few days.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Go into BIOS. It often says on the screen what key you need to press. In BIOS choose the set default or optimal settings. Save and exit. 
If the problem continues try clearing CMOS. This link will show you how to clear CMOS (although the title deals with a different problem) either by using the jumper or removing the battery. Afterwards you will have to reset time and date.

Resetting CMOS


----------



## Agatad (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks so much for all of your suggestions. Thanks Norton, in the end it was as simple as going into my BIOS and choosing the optimum settings. I'm glad I didn't have to go in there and mess with the jumpers and battery


----------

